# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Fight Shorts - "Cage Walk"

## armbar83

i dont know if this is a repost or anything, but we all know how expensive good mma/grappling fight shorts are becoming. i bought some *cage walk* brand fight shorts a couple months ago to save money and i really like them. the company is a division of sprawl. they are like half the price too. they are really a simplistic and made more for training.

they are exactly like the split short sprawls except they do not have the stretchy groin. i thought this would bother me but i didnt because the slit runs just a little higher providing more room. they are comfortable and have like a thin mesh inner layer like basketball shorts, and like a nylon textured exterior like soccer shorts.


downsides...
no stretchy groin
feel slightly cheaper
limited sizes, like s,m,l,xl i think
little butt tight (brown colored ones not black)

upsides...
half the cost $23.50
comfortable
made by a division of sprawl
not flashy
same exact design minus the stretchy groin
higher slit, more leg room for big thighs

heres some pics from a sherdog review of them
and the review if you want to read:
http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?t=412938

and the website:
www.cagewalk.com

----------


## armbar83

^^^^

----------

